# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [Ενισχυτής Αυτοκινήτου] PIONEER GM-3400

## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

Γεια σας συμφορουμητες χρειαζομαι βοηθεια εχω ενα PIONEER GM-3400 ειχε καμενα τρανζιστορ ρευματος και μια εξοδο καμενη αλλαξα τα τρανζιστορ ρευματος εβγαλα τα 2 τρανζιστορ τις μιας εξοδου δινο ταση αναβη ο ενυσχητης διεγυροντε τα ρελε αλλα απο ηχο τιποτα απο τις 3 εξοδους, ο ενισχυτης φοραει τα 2sd1707 ksi 2sb1156 ε λεω μπορη να φτεει που δεν εχω ολα τα τρανζιστορ επανο παω σε ενα καταστημα δεν βρίσκω τα ιδια βρηκα καποια παραπλήσια BD249c BD250C περνο 2 ζευγαρια τα κολαω και με το που δίνω ταση τραβαει 10 και αμπερ δεν δίνω παραπάνω μην τα ανατιναξη ολλα και ακουγετε ενας θορυβος απο τα πηνία φοβαμαι μηπως φταινε αυτα τωρα τη κανο? το 2sd1707=bd249 και 2sb1156=BD250C
2014-02-06 15.38.30.jpg2014-02-06 15.38.54.jpg2014-02-06 15.38.jpg2014-02-06 15.39.05.jpg

----------


## ultra

Μανθο θα σε βοηθησω να επισκευασεις τον ενισχυτη σου.
Για αρχη θα χρειαστει να ξεκολησεις τα 4 μοσφετ του τροφοδοτικου, και να τα μετρησεις.
Επισης, να μετρησεις τις αντιστασεις πυλης τους (συνηθως ειναι 100R).
Mια κοντινη φωτογραφια του τροφοδοτικου, βοηθαει πολυ.

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

ευχαρηστω κωστα για το χρονο σου. λιπον τα 4 μοσφετ ειναι καινουρια οπως εγραψα παραπανο, οταν λες αντιστασεις πυλης τι ενοης?2014-02-06 21.10.22.jpg2014-02-06 21.10.49.jpg

----------


## Δημήτρης104

Τα BD φίλε δεν έχουν ιδια χαρακτηριστικά με τα μαμά τρανζίστορ, δεν  μπορούν να συνεργαστούν σωστά με το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα, και σίγουρα δεν  φτάνουν τα 20ΜΗz Ft που εχουν τα δικα του, και ειδικά στα  παλμοτροφοδοτικα θες γρήγορα τρανζίστορ που τα συγκεκριμένα BD δεν  είναι. Αλλά και στο audio να τα βάλεις και εκεί θα εχεις πρόβλημα.  Καλύτερα ψαξε για τα μαμισια. Και βέβαια κοίτα και το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα  μήπως εκτός απο τα τρανζίστορ εχεις κι αλου πρόβλημα, σπάνια πάνε μόνα  τους, ή παίρνουν και κάτι άλλο μαζί τους όταν καίγονται.
Μας έχεις μπερδέψει ομως αν τα BD τα εχεις βάλει στο τροφοδοτικό ή στο audio. Και δεν είναι μοσφετ, ούτε ομως τα 2sb, 2sd που αναφέρεις.

----------


## ultra

ποια φετ φοραει στο τροφοδοτικο?
οι αντιστασεις πυλης ειναι αυτες που ειναι σε σειρα με την πυλη του φετ.
(οπως κοιτας τον κωδικο του φετ, το πρωτο ποδι αριστερα).
2014.jpg

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

2014-02-06 21.48.26.jpg2014-02-06 21.49.42.jpg

----------


## ultra

Ωραια, δηλαδη τα 2SK1191 ειναι καινουρια?

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

ναι και οι αντιστασης ειναι οκ

----------


## ultra

οι αντιστασεις ειναι 100Ω ?

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

89ωμ.. γιατι οταν βγαζω ολα τα τρανζιστορ εξοδου αναβη κανονικα μηπως δεν τεριαζουν τα τρανζιστορ εξοδου?

----------


## ultra

χωρις τα τρανζιστορ εξοδου, τι ταση μετρας μεταξυ + και - της γεφυρας?

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

πο ειχα κανει βλακεια βραχυκύκλωνε το τρανζιστορ εξοδου στην ψυκτρα τιν εβγαλα και αναβη  γιατι ομως δεν βγαζει ηχω τα τρανζιστορ δεν τα εκαψε

----------


## ultra

τωρα αναβει ο ενισχυτης?
τι ταση μετρας μεταξυ + και - της γεφυρας?

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

ναι 46,4

----------


## ultra

ωραια.
Βαλε τωρα το πολυμετρο σου στο DC και μετρα το + και - του ηχειου.
Ποσο γραφει?

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

0 αν ενοης στις εξοδους που μπενουν τα ηχεια

----------


## ultra

πολυ ωραια Μανθο.
Τωρα γυρισε αντιθετα με την φορα των δεικτων του ρολογιου αυτα τα δυο τριμμερ201.jpg
και ξανα-ξεκινα τον ενισχυτη.
Τραβαει παλι πολυ ρευμα?

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

οχι το ιδιο 50 με 60 mah τα ξανα εβαλα στην θεση τους εγω νομιζο πως πρεπει να εχει τωρα προβλημα με τιν προενυσχηση καπου γιατι αν βαλο το δαχτυλο μ στο ολοκλιρομενο ποθ ειναι στρα τριμερ gain βγαζει παρασιτο στα ηχεια αρα κανει ενυσχυση η κανοε η κανο λαθος?

----------


## ultra

60mA ειναι παρα πολυ λιγο
απο που δινεις ταση στον ενισχυτη?

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

εχω τροφοδοτικο πακγου  λιπών δίνω προενυσχηση  στη στις αλλες ησοδους και βγαζει ηχο ?? 2014-02-06 23.27.29.jpg

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

μηπως φταιει  που δινω προενυσχιση απο το κηνητο και δεν λειτουργη στα rca

----------


## ultra

Στα 2 καναλια που ειναι οκ, βγαζει ηχο?

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

οχι σε κανενα καναλι δεν βγαζη απο τα rca μονο απο τους αλους κονεκτορεσ που σε εδειξα βγαζει.. Υ.Γ ρευμα 12 δινω στο β.ρεμοτε και στο ACC για να ξεκινηση ο ενισχυτης σωστα? 2014-02-06 23.30.43.jpg

----------


## ultra

γειωση, που βαζεις?

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

στη εισοδο του ενυσχητη + -

----------


## ultra

Δηλαδη πιο πριν ειχες 46V πανω στην γεφυρα και τωρα δεν εχεις καθολου ταση?

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

οχι η ταση μια χαρα ειναι απλα λεω μηπος εκανα λαθος στην συνδεση και δεν δουλευουν τα rca

----------


## ultra

τι λαθος να κανεις στα RCA?
Nα σου πω, τα ρελε των ηχειων, ανοιγουν, τα ακους?

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

2014-02-06 23.27.29.jpgναι κανονικα σου λεω, αν δοσω προενυσχηση στους αλους κονεκτορες στουσ μαυρους βγαζει ηχο

----------


## ultra

θα κανουμε μια δοκιμη ακομα.
Κατ αρχην, γυρνα τα τριμμερ οπως σου γραφω πιο πριν.

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

πόσο να τα γυρίσω

----------


## ultra

τερμα κλειστα

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

τα γυρισα

----------


## ultra

ωραια, παρε το πολυμετρο σου, γυρνα το στο AC, και βαλε τον μαυρο ακροδεκτη στο - του ηχειου.

Τον κοκκινο ακροδεκτη βαλτον στην αντισταση που δειχνει το βελος.

Κοιτα τωρα, οταν δινεις σημα στα χαλασμενα καναλια, σου γραφει το πολυμετρο ταση AC?esta1.JPG

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

0,070 βγαζει

----------


## ultra

ακομα κι αν δυναμωσεις το gain?

Τα ρελε, τα ακους να ανοιγουν?

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

ναι παλι ακουγοντε

----------


## ultra

υπαρχει περιπτωση καποιος διακοπτης για γεφυρωμα του ενισχυτη να εχει παει σε αλλη θεση?

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

οχι τον ελενξα εδω εχει ενα διακοπτακι που δεν ξερω τι κανει και δυο αντιστασης μαυρισμενες αλλα τις μετρισα και ειναι 10 ωμ οσο λενε2014-02-07 00.35.46.jpg

----------


## ultra

ο ενισχυτης ειναι δικος σου?

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

οχι ενος φιλου μου

----------


## ultra

εχεις πμ

----------


## ΜΑΝΘΟΣ1988

ο ενισχυτης επισκευαστηκε.. ευχαριστω τον κωστα για τιν πολυτιμη βοηθεια του...

----------

